# Problem mit Profibus



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Aufbau des Profibuses. 

Wir bauen uns gerade eine kleine Anlage auf. Heute sollte der Tag der Inbetriebnahme sein, aber so richtig funktioniert es nicht.

Zum Aufbau:

CPU 315- 2DP --> Umrichter 1 --> Umrichter 2 --> Umrichter 3 --> HMI
Die Bautrate wurde bei allen Teilnehmern auf 500 gestellt. Auch in der HW Konfig habe ich den BUS auf 500 gestellt. 

Die CPU und die Umrichter sind all in einem Schaltschrank und nur wenige cm voneinander entfernt. Das HMI allerdings ist ca 60 - 70m entfernt. 
Das HMI bekommt keine Verbindung mit der Steuerung. Wenn ich aber das PG einfach an den Profibussteckker des HMI draufstecke, kann ich die Anlage mittels HMI ansteuern. 

Ich bin mit dem Buskabel an der CPU in den Busstecker: IN und habe den Endwiderstand auf ON gestellt, dann zu den Umrichtern durchgeschleift (IN/OUT) und beim HMI in den IN und den Widerstand wieder ON. 

Wenn ich ein etwas kürzeres Kabel nehme ca. 30 m funktioniert es. 
Mit dem langen Kabel ist es, als wäre das HMI gar nicht angeschlossen. Ich sehe keine Werte, nichts. Die Leitung habe ich geprüft, die ist nicht gebrochen. Sie hat einen Widerstand von 6,0 Ohm.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch prüfen kann?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

wie ist denn das Profibuskabel verlegt? Evtl. parallel zu Stromkabeln oder zu Motorkabeln?

Und was ist es denn für ein Panel? Evtl. benötigst du einen aktiven Profibusabschluss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2020)

Ist der Schirm der Profibuskabel bei den Umrichtern sauber aufgelegt?


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Februar 2020)

Moin S_Liner,

- alles richtig angeschlossen (rot/grün) nicht vertauscht?
- Schirm sauber angeschlossen?
- Welche Busadressen haben die Teilnehmer?

Das HMI ist (soweit ich das noch weiß) ein Master der Klasse 2. Die CPU ein Master der Klasse 1. Die Umrichter sind Slaves.

Wir hatten die HMIs idR im MPI-Bus. Und alles, was E/A-Kommunikation hatte auf dem Profibus. ==> Sollte aber so auch gehen.

In PG/PC-Schnittstelle mal die Schnittstelle auf "AUTO" stellen. Dan Diagnose und gucken, was wirklich für ein Netz eingestellt ist.

60-70m ist zwar nicht kurz, aber sollte gehen. Wie lang sind denn die Strecken vorher? Achtung: nicht einfach 10cm Schlaufe zwischen den Umrichtern installieren. Hier gibt die Spezifikation >1m an. Andernfalls kann es zu (ach ich weiß nicht, wie das jetzt genau heißt) reflexionen(?) kommen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für euer schnelles Feedback!



> wie ist denn das Profibuskabel verlegt? Evtl. parallel zu Stromkabeln oder zu Motorkabeln?


Ja, da gehen sehr viele Motorenkabel lang.



> Und was ist es denn für ein Panel?


Siemens TP1200 (6AV2 124-0MC01-0AX0)



> Ist der Schirm der Profibuskabel bei den Umrichtern sauber aufgelegt?


Das werde ich jetzt nochmal ganz genau prüfen



> alles richtig angeschlossen (rot/grün) nicht vertauscht?


Ja, das stimmt alles



> Welche Busadressen haben die Teilnehmer?



CPU: 2, Umrichter 1: 3, Umrichter 2: 4, Umrichter 3: 5, HMI 10



> Achtung: nicht einfach 10cm Schlaufe zwischen den Umrichtern installieren


Das ist gerade der Fall, werde die Schlaufen auf 1m verlängern.


Beste Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (10 Februar 2020)

Also, es funktioniert wenn eine losen 30 m Kabel zum HMI verlegt ist, aber nicht wenn den HMI über den fest verlegte 60-70 m Kabel verbunden ist.
Das lautet nicht als ein Problem mit die Konfiguration, sondern  als Busprobleme. Mögliche Ursachen:

Kabel beschädigt.
Stecker defekt.
Schlechte Schirmverlegung - muss auf Schiene mit ordentlichen Bügel verlegt sein, nicht nur in den Stecker.
Schlechte Erdeverbindung.
Schlechte Potentialausgleich zwischen die Schaltschränke.
Nicht getrennte Verlegung von Profibus Kabel und Powerkabel.
EMC Probleme - besonders die FUs müssen man näher anschauen. Ausgangsfilter, Schirmkabel, richtige Schirmauflage ...

Zum testen wurde ich eine Busgeschwindigkeit von 187.5 kbps probieren. 
Man kann auch probieren die "Token Retries" von 1 auf 3 zu erhöhen.
Wenn diese 2 mehr oder weniger den Verbindung i.O bringt, dann deutet es auch nach Busprobleme.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> ....Ja, da gehen sehr viele Motorenkabel lang....



Das ist schon einmal sehr sehr schlecht. Das Kabel sollte unbedingt mit Abstand zu Motorkabeln verlegt werden ( 10cm wären schon gut, wenn es geht mehr ).

Ist das Panel geerdet?
Was ist es denn für eine Steuerung? Das TP1200 könnte ja auch Ethernet?


----------



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,



> Was ist es denn für eine Steuerung?


Eine CPU 315-2DP



> Das TP1200 könnte ja auch Ethernet?


Naja, ich habe leider keinen CP.. 

Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das Projekt mit dem Simatic Manager V5.6 gemacht habe und das HMI mit TIA V15. 
Wenn ich jetzt das Kabel was zum HMI führt mittels extra Stecker auf einen anderen Stecker eines Profibusteilnehmers stecke, dann kann sich das HMI zwar mit der Steuerung verbinden und ich kann auch alles machen, nur mein einer Motor fährt wahrlos hin und her. Wenn ich ihn online beobachte, kommt das aber nicht von meiner Steuerung. 

Kann das damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Februar 2020)

Das deutet auf einen instabilen Bus hin. Mögliche Ursachen wurden schon so ziemlich alle genannt. Du könntest noch die Abschlusswiderstände nachmessen so wie den Ableitstrom auf dem Schirm messen.


----------



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

Also ich hatte jetzt auch nochmal ein 50m Kabel ausgerollt und auf dem Boden liegend angeschlossen, auch da funktionierte es nicht. 



> Das Kabel sollte unbedingt mit Abstand zu Motorkabeln verlegt werden​


Das ist bei unseren Gegebenheiten leider nicht möglich. 

Ich hatte alle Anschlüsse nochmal neu abgesetzt und drauf geachtet das der Schirm im Stecker aufliegt. Die Kabelbrücken zwischen den Umrichtern habe ich auf 1m verlängert. 
Alles ohne Erfolg

Würde ein Repeater oder ein aktiver Abschlusswiderstand vielleicht helfen können?


----------



## Lebenslang (10 Februar 2020)

Was für ein Kabel benutzt ihr denn?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

> Was für ein Kabel benutzt ihr denn?​



Kann dir das jetzt nur noch vom Angebot so abschreiben, da ich nicht mehr auf Arbeit bin. 
Profibus Leitung 1x2x0,64 L2/FIP
Hoffe das es die richtige Bezeichnung ist.


----------



## PN/DP (10 Februar 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Das HMI bekommt keine Verbindung mit der Steuerung. Wenn ich aber das PG einfach an den Profibussteckker des HMI draufstecke, kann ich die Anlage mittels HMI ansteuern.


Meinst Du steuern mit der HMI-Simulation des PG, oder arbeitet das TP1200 dann korrekt, wenn einfach nur das PG mit auf dem Stecker des TP1200 steckt?
Hast Du an dem TP1200 keinen "geraden" Profibus-Stecker?? Welche Profibus-Stecker hast Du an den Teilnehmern verwendet?

Du hast also einen Profibus-Programmieradapter? Den könntest Du auf den Profibus aufstecken und in "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen > Diagnose" nachschauen, welche Busteilnehmer (Adressen) gefunden werden.




S_Liner schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt das Kabel was zum HMI führt mittels extra Stecker auf einen anderen Stecker eines Profibusteilnehmers stecke, dann kann sich das HMI zwar mit der Steuerung verbinden und ich kann auch alles machen


Das klingt so, als ob am Stecker des vorletzten Teilnehmers oder in der letzten Profibusleitung zum Panel ein Fehler wäre. Tausche mal den Profibusstecker des letzten Umrichters.

Kannst Du jeweils von einem Ende des Profibus-Strangs den Abschlußwiderstand (220 Ohm) des anderen Endes messen? Dazu an allen Teilnehmern den Stecker vom Gerät abziehen, dann am Stecker der CPU den Widerstand ausschalten und zwischen A und B den Widerstand messen, gerne auch den Widerstand im Stecker des Panels Aus/Ein-Schalten - das muß man am Messgerät sehen. Und das gleiche vom Ende am Panel aus.

Kannst Du in der Profibus-Buchse des TP1200 zwischen Pin 6 (+) und Pin 5 (-) 5 VDC messen?

Hast Du am TP1200 PE am Gerät angeschlossen? Ändert sich was, wenn Du den PE abklemmst oder anklemmst?

Ist der Profibusstecker an der 315-2 an der rechten Schnittstelle "DP" angesteckt?
Funktioniert die DP-Kommunikation mit den Umrichtern?
Was für Umrichter sind das (Typ)?

Repeater braucht man nicht bei nur 70m Profibus mit nur einem Strang (DP-Schnittstellen sind immer potentialfrei).
Aktiver Abschlußwiderstand braucht man, wenn der Profibus auch laufen soll, wenn das Panel ausgeschaltet oder nicht vorhanden ist, oder die 5VDC in der Profibusschnittstelle des Panels kaputt sind.

Hast Du in den Eigenschaften des Profibus > Busparameter "Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter" eingeschaltet?

Harald


----------



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

Hallo PN/DP, vielen Dank für deine vielen Antworten.



> Meinst Du steuern mit der HMI-Simulation des PG, oder arbeitet das TP1200 dann korrekt​


Das HMI arbeitet dann korrekt.



> Hast Du an dem TP1200 keinen "geraden" Profibus-Stecker​


Nein, der ist abgewinkelt. Den kann ich aber morgen gegen einen geraden tauschen.



> Welche Profibus-Stecker hast Du an den Teilnehmern verwendet?​


Das kann ich erst morgen genau sagen. 



> Du hast also einen Profibus-Programmieradapter?​


Ich habe eigentlich nur das Siemens MPI Kabel



> Das klingt so, als ob am Stecker des vorletzten Teilnehmers oder in der letzten Profibusleitung zum Panel ein Fehler wäre. Tausche mal den Profibusstecker des letzten Umrichters.​


Das habe ich bereits schon einmal gemacht, ohne Erfolg. 



> Dazu an allen Teilnehmern den Stecker vom Gerät abziehen, dann am Stecker der CPU den Widerstand ausschalten und zwischen A und B den Widerstand messen​


Kann ich auch das Kabel aus den Stecker klemmen und dann direkt an den Drähten messen?



> Kannst Du in der Profibus-Buchse des TP1200 zwischen Pin 6 (+) und Pin 5 (-) 5 VDC messen?​


Nein. so kleine Messspitzen habe ich leider nicht.



> Hast Du am TP1200 PE am Gerät angeschlossen? Ändert sich was, wenn Du den PE abklemmst oder anklemmst?​


Ja habe ich, aber es ändert auch nichts wenn ich Ihn entferne.



> Ist der Profibusstecker an der 315-2 an der rechten Schnittstelle "DP" angesteckt?​


Ja ist er.



> Funktioniert die DP-Kommunikation mit den Umrichtern?​


Also davon gehe aus, da ich keinen Busfehler an der CPU oder an den SEW DFP21B Karten am Umrichter habe.



> Was für Umrichter sind das (Typ)?​


SEW MDX61B



> Hast Du in den Eigenschaften des Profibus > Busparameter "Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter" eingeschaltet?​


Ähm sorry für die dumme Frage jetzt, aber wo genau mach ich das? Würde jetzt erstmal Nein sagen..


Gruß


----------



## Lebenslang (10 Februar 2020)

Kabel passt.
Deaktivier zur Probe mal den Abschlusswiderstand im Profibusstecker des HMI.


Gesendet von meinem SM-N970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

Hallo Lebenslang, habe ich bereits geamcht gehabt, ohne Erfolg. 

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (10 Februar 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> > Meinst Du steuern mit der HMI-Simulation des PG, oder arbeitet das TP1200 dann korrekt
> 
> 
> Das HMI arbeitet dann korrekt.


Scheint so, als ob die Terminierung/Busabschluß am TP1200 nicht funktioniert. testweise Stecker tauschen, oder 5VDC ist kaputt ---> aktiven Abschlußwiderstand hinter das TP1200 setzen (der Abschlußwiderstand muß der letzte Teilnehmer am Profibus-Strang sein, das TP1200 der Vorletzte).



> > Hast Du an dem TP1200 keinen "geraden" Profibus-Stecker
> 
> 
> Nein, der ist abgewinkelt. Den kann ich aber morgen gegen einen geraden tauschen.


Muß nicht, wenn ein gewinkelter Stecker platzmäßig auch hinkommt. War nur eine "erstaunte" Frage von mir.



> > Du hast also einen Profibus-Programmieradapter?
> 
> 
> Ich habe eigentlich nur das Siemens MPI Kabel


Und das Kabel steckt auf der PG-Seite wo dran? Was stellst Du in "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" ein? Ist Dein PG ein Simatic Field PG mit integrierter Profibus-Schnittstelle CP6311 oder ähnliches?



> > Dazu an allen Teilnehmern den Stecker vom Gerät abziehen, dann am Stecker der CPU den Widerstand ausschalten und zwischen A und B den Widerstand messen
> 
> 
> Kann ich auch das Kabel aus den Stecker klemmen und dann direkt an den Drähten messen?


Ja, Du kannst auch direkt zwischen den Adern messen. Und die Adern anfassen - ist völlig ungefährlich. Wenn Du den Profibus-Stecker aufklappst, dann kommt man doch prima auf die A/B/A'/B'-Klemmen dran ohne Drähte abzuklemmen - oder hast Du Stecker mit Schneidklemmtechnik?



> > Kannst Du in der Profibus-Buchse des TP1200 zwischen Pin 6 (+) und Pin 5 (-) 5 VDC messen?
> 
> 
> Nein. so kleine Messspitzen habe ich leider nicht.


Du kannst 2 Stecknadeln oder gekürzte "Büroklammern" in die Buchsen der Schnittstelle stecken, oder einen nackten Sub-D-Stecker. Dann kommst Du außen prima dran, z.B. mit Krokoklemmen oder "freihändig". Sei bitte vorsichtig, daß Du da keinen Kurzschluß machst.



> > Hast Du in den Eigenschaften des Profibus > Busparameter "Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter" eingeschaltet?
> 
> 
> Ähm sorry für die dumme Frage jetzt, aber wo genau mach ich das? Würde jetzt erstmal Nein sagen..


Im Projekt oder in NetPro Doppelklick auf den "Profibus" öffnet die Eigenschaften des Profibus > Reiter Netzeinstellungen > Button Busparameter > ganz oben "[v] Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter"

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Februar 2020)

Hast Du in der Panelprojektierung auch die Geschwindigkeit auf 500kb eingestellt.  Ich weiss nicht ob man das noch machen muss. Hab schon lange kein Panel mehr an Profibus angeschlossen aber früher war das mal nötig


Was mir noch einfällt : Wenn von der CPU nur ein Kabel abgeht dann muss das auf "Pfeil rein" angeschlossen werden damit der Abschlusswiderstand funktioniert. Beim Panel als letzter Teilnehmer ebenfalls auf "Pfeil rein" anschließen.


----------



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

> Scheint so, als ob die Terminierung/Busabschluß am TP1200 nicht funktioniert. testweise Stecker tauschen, oder 5VDC ist kaputt​


Die 5V kommen doch dann aus dem Panel richtig? Das ist allerdings neu. Nur so zur Info, auch wenn es keine Garantie dafür ist, das es zu 100% funktioniert.



> Ist Dein PG ein Simatic Field PG mit integrierter Profibus-Schnittstelle CP6311 oder ähnliches?​


Ja ist es. 



> Was stellst Du in "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" ein?​


Da stelle ich die Schnittstelle meines CP... auf Profibus ein.



> Im Projekt oder in NetPro Doppelklick auf den "Profibus" öffnet die Eigenschaften des Profibus > Reiter Netzeinstellungen > Button Busparameter > ganz oben "[v] Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter"​


Habe jetzt gerade in meinem Projekt nachgesehen, ja "Zyklisch verteilen" ist aktiviert.



> Hast Du in der Panelprojektierung auch die Geschwindigkeit auf 500kb eingestellt.​


Ja das habe ich gemacht.



> Was mir noch einfällt : Wenn von der CPU nur ein Kabel abgeht dann muss das auf "Pfeil rein" angeschlossen werden damit der Abschlusswiderstand funktioniert. Beim Panel als letzter Teilnehmer ebenfalls auf "Pfeil rein" anschließen.​


So habe ich es gemacht.


Vielen Dank für eure Zahlreichen Antworten!!!


----------



## PN/DP (10 Februar 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Die 5V kommen doch dann aus dem Panel richtig? Das ist allerdings neu. Nur so zur Info, auch wenn es keine Garantie dafür ist, das es zu 100% funktioniert.


Ja, die 5V kommen aus dem Panel (siehe Gerätehandbuch, Anhang Schnittstellen, und hier). Die werden zur Versorgung des Busabschluß benötigt (nur wenn das Panel der letzte Teilnehmer am Bus ist). Mit den 5V und 2 Widerständen im Profibus-Stecker wird beim Profibus-Protokoll in den Sendepausen bzw. Senden/Empfangen-Umschaltpausen auf den RS485-Leitungen A und B ein definierter Pegel eingestellt: rote Leitung B positiver (höhere Spannung) als grüne Leitung A

Harald


----------



## S_Liner (10 Februar 2020)

Ok, dann habe ich ja morgen nochmal ein paar Dinge die ich probieren kann. Danach werde ich mich wieder melden..  
Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## JesperMP (11 Februar 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Also ich hatte jetzt auch nochmal ein 50m Kabel ausgerollt und auf dem Boden liegend angeschlossen, auch da funktionierte es nicht.


Also mit 30 m Kabel geht es, aber mit 50 m geht es nicht ? Ich tendiere nach dass es ist ein Problem mit EMC durch die von Frequenumrichter betriebene Motoren und deren Kabel.



S_Liner schrieb:


> Ich hatte alle Anschlüsse nochmal neu abgesetzt und drauf geachtet das der Schirm im Stecker aufliegt.


Das ist u.U nicht genug. 
Es ist empfohlen (Ich wurde sagen gefordert wenn Profibus betrieben wird zusammen mit Frequenzumrichter und nicht-optimalen Kabelverlegung) dass den Schirm auf eine Erdeschiene gelegt ist mit eine Bügel der eine grossflächige Kontakt mit den Schirm hat.
Und zwischen die Schaltschränke müssen ein Potentialausgleich verbunden sein. 10mm² feindrähtig.
Ich wurde auch übelegen ob das HMI Kabel mit Abstand von die Motorkabel verlegt kann. Es kann nicht sein, das es geht bloss nicht.


----------



## S_Liner (11 Februar 2020)

Guten Morgen,



> Es ist empfohlen (Ich wurde sagen gefordert wenn Profibus betrieben wird zusammen mit Frequenzumrichter und nicht-optimalen Kabelverlegung) dass den Schirm auf eine Erdeschiene gelegt ist mit eine Bügel der eine grossflächige Kontakt mit den Schirm hat.



Also das habe ich eben gemacht, hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Ich kann mal später ein Foto einstellen zur Kontrolle.

Ich habe eben mittels Siiagnose gemacht. Er erreicht alle Teilnehmer, bis auf das HMI... 
Ich werde jetzt nochmal einen neuen Stecker an das HMI bauen und hoffen das es am Endwiderstand des Steckers liegt.


Grüße


----------



## MFreiberger (11 Februar 2020)

Moin S_Liner,

und was wäre mit der Variant, die Umrichter an der Profibus- und das HMI am MPI-Bus zu betreiben?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## PN/DP (11 Februar 2020)

MPI > 50 m Buskabel benötigt einen Repeater (für Potentialtrennung).

Harald


----------



## Fireman_Frank (11 Februar 2020)

Zusätzlich zu allen bereits genannten Punkten kann es helfen wenn man in der CPU das Busprofil von 'DP' auf 'Universell' umstellt.


----------



## PN/DP (11 Februar 2020)

... oder Profil 'Standard'
Das Profil 'DP' ist generell nicht gut geeignet, neben dem DP-Dienst (Master-Slave-Datenaustausch) auch noch S7- oder HMI-Kommunikation auf dem Profibus zu betreiben.

Harald


----------



## S_Liner (11 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, also jetzt funktioniert alles.. 

Ich habe alles nochmal aufgemacht, jeden sehr sehr exakt neu aufgelegt, ohne Erfolg. Dann habe ich den BUS- Stecker am HMI nochmal getauscht. Dann war der Teilnehmer (das HMI) schon mal zu erreichen. Dann habe ich nochmal das HMI geerdet und den Schirm neu geerdet, jetzt funktioniert alles soweit mit 1,5 M/Bits...


Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Ausdauer und wirklich sehr hilfreichen Tipps bzw. Denkanstößen.. 


Beste Grüße


----------

